# Overnight stops - Banbury, Oxfordshire



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of a suitable stopping place for a 6.8 metre camper in or very close to Banbury/Bodicote/Adderbury preferably open all year round. 

At some point we'd like to visit our daughter but she has no parking space on her driveway We'd have to be close as we would need to sleep in the van.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would struggle now to find a quiet spot round there, having moved away some years ago! 
THere is a good site at Adderbury - Bo Peep (not joking :lol: )
http://www.bo-peep.co.uk/index.html
but not open all year.

near there is this, which is on the road from Adderbury to Kings Sutton - next to the canal. Open all year?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/twilite-leisure-park-campsite.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I was going to suggest Bo Peep as well have heard good reports about it on another forum (NOT the OTHER forum).


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Bo peep is nice but if you want something smaller try he Norman Knight at Whichford http://www.thenormanknight.co.uk/. They brew their own beer and the food is great (my son is one of the chefs). 
JP


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I seem to remember that there is a road down the east side of the station that could do the job, it is a service road for Chiltern Railways and other businesses but normally pretty quiet. It is also fairly wide at the top nearest the lights.

It's called Merton Street, you want the bit that runs parallel to the railway.

We were there installing our chargers in the sidings last year, and there was not much traffic at all, especially once you got past the Chiltern entrance.

Just a thought.

Peter


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Try Barnstyones, a short way out of Banbury and a nice little site.

http://www.visitnorthoxfordshire.com/accommodation/barnstones-caravan-park-p8081

RD


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We've enjoyed Fir Tree Farm. There's a fishing area in the valley and a quieter spot on top of the hill. Good views and birds of prey to watch.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

JP said:


> Hi
> Bo peep is nice but if you want something smaller try he Norman Knight at Whichford http://www.thenormanknight.co.uk/. They brew their own beer and the food is great (my son is one of the chefs).
> JP


Thanks but it's over 11 miles from their home and a bit too far to cycle late at night


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi there is a small caravan / camping site in brackley just near tesco and close to the town .
if this is any good to you let me know and i will find there phone no 
its only down the road from my house 
or you could try the stratton arms at turweston ask for phill


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Scattycat

Where do they live?
There is a site in Adderbury twilite leisure park http://www.twilite-enterprises.com/
It is at Twyford Wharf on Twyford Road, Adderbury.
It's fine for large outfits and has nice facilities and is right by the canal.
The only down side is noise from the motorway but we stayed and it didn't bother us at all once we were in bed. 
The bus stops outside and King Sutton railway station is a stroll away.
You can walk into Adderbury in 10 minutes and along the canal to Banbury.
We have tried most of the sites in the area as my two older children live in Hook Norton so if you let me know where your family are I may know some others.
I still recommend the Norman Knight for a meal.

JP


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

JP said:


> Scattycat
> 
> Where do they live?
> There is a site in Adderbury twilite leisure park http://www.twilite-enterprises.com/
> ...


JP, they are actually in Bodicote village so the Twilite Leisure Park seems a good option, it also seems to be the nearest. I think they are open during October but I've emailed them to be sure. I can't find anything closer on the internet. Mind you, could be a problem being so close to the canal as hubby may want to swap the MH for another narrowboat (we owned them in the UK for a number of years).

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. We normally travel by car from France to visit them but our daughter has three growing children and it's a bit of a squash so we thought we'd use the MH to visit the UK this time.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I would guess its about a half hour walk or even quicker on your bikes.
There is a short stretch of road right out of the campsite with no footpath but the road isn't too busy and plenty of verge to walk on.
Don't try the footpath from the rugby club to the wharf as it doesn't seem to get used and its very hard going so actually takes longer than the road.
The site is all hard standing so should be no problem at that time of year.

JP


----------

